# Harley's latest offering.........



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 22, 2021)

I don't see this as anything that is going to change up the market. Harley is just pissing into the wind. 









Harley-Davidson Pan America 1250 ventures well off the beaten path


Harley-Davidson is known for lots of things — big V-twin engines dripping in chrome, heavyweight touring motorcycles, leather — but they definitely aren't known for diving into completely new market segments. The Special edition model is $19,999.




autos.yahoo.com


----------



## southpaw (Feb 23, 2021)

They had a good run but it ended a while back 

If they went into the ATV market they might start a following just on the name alone , at least for awhile 

This new design does seem like a separate move


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 23, 2021)

The Harley V-Rod was supposed to change a lot of things for the better for HD. But.....it didn't. I rarely see them on the road.


----------



## Freudianfloyd (Feb 23, 2021)

1Alpha1 said:


> The Harley V-Rod was supposed to change a lot of things for the better for HD. But.....it didn't. I rarely see them on the road.


Still the best looking Harley they ever came out with. I just don't think Harley understands the market anymore. The older generation will not be buying them much longer, and the younger generation isn't wanting what their dads and grandpas rode. They were onto something with the Bronx concept, but they killed that project before launch. Times are changing, the Harley is not a symbol of rebellion anymore, its an old man's loud bike. Kid's don't want to ride motorcycles either, too many years of brainwashing by the media telling them how dangerous they are.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Feb 23, 2021)

I've been riding m/c's since age 7 or 8. Got my m/c endorsement @ at age 16. I've been thru a lot of bikes over the years. Both road and dirt. 

Not once did I have a hankering for a HD. I've rode a few and they were okay, if you liked heavy, slow, and ill-handling. All the chrome helped a bit, but not enough for me to want to own one.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Feb 23, 2021)

Looks like HD is going to try to steal a little market share from the Ford Bronco Warthog.



2022 Ford Bronco Warthog: NEW LEAKS (Everything We Know) - YouTube


----------



## southpaw (Feb 23, 2021)

Freudianfloyd said:


> Freudianfloyd said:
> 
> 
> > its an old man's loud bike.
> ...


----------



## TimberMcPherson (Mar 7, 2021)

Harley Davidson were smart in that for a long time they kept there production numbers a little below sales, which kept demand, percieved value and prices up. They never discounted their new prices, owners got great resale value and it was easy times for harley.

Harley knew their market well and has been lazy about acquiring new buyers, but its markets been dying off, getting to old. It got rid of perhaps its best chance to reach a new market when it took over and threw away buell. Probably decided more harley themed golf shirts were better fits with there image.

Fun fact, back in the OLD days, the heads of harley and indian used to meet up every year at a hotel to fix prices for the year.


----------



## Franny K (Mar 9, 2021)

1Alpha1 said:


> Harley is just pissing into the wind.


Rider safety enhancements in the article.

Did you have a similar thread pertaining to the Livewire?


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Mar 12, 2021)




----------

